#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  ideas for power theft project??

## aparna.ddn

hi every1,!!!i would like to make a project on power theft detection.....ideas any1????????





  Similar Threads: GSM based power theft substation seminar report/pdf/ppt download Wireless Power Theft Monitoring - PPT & Paper Presentation PDF Download requesting seminar report for microcontroller based power theft identification....... Power theft identification using zig-bee technology Project report on power theft and monitering at substation

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> hi every1,!!!i would like to make a project on power theft detection.....ideas any1????????


[MENTION=28786]aparna.ddn[/MENTION]- Moved to the engineering discussion section...posting in the right sections gets fast replies..  :):

----------


## Saumya

> hi every1,!!!i would like to make a project on power theft detection.....ideas any1????????


@aparna.ddn - I added a few paper presentations and ppts on power theft detection...

1. Wireless Power Theft Monitoring - PPT & Paper Presentation PDF Download

2. Micro-controller based power theft detection - Complete paper

Please let me know if you require anything else...because i might be able to help you out on this one...  :):

----------

